# Sledheads



## Wismer (Dec 29, 2008)

I need some help. I live in southern Ontario and I am thinking of buying my first sled and don't know much about the different brands and their perks and downsides. If any of you guys are diehard sledheads or know your way around the makes and models I am just wondering what a good solid reliable sled is these days. Durability and reliability are more important to me than speed or flashy gadgets. I am looking for the Honda atv of snowmobiles. I will use it mostly for getting into my huntcamp (in northern ontario) (a couple miles of 1-3 foot powder) in the winter. I will also do some trail riding with it. I am looking to buy used.

Right now I am looking at going in with a buddy on a package deal of a 1994 Yamaha V-max 600 and a 1994 Arctic Cat Wildcat 700 EFI... any one have experience with either of these sleds? good and bad sides? the yamaha has 5,800 kms on it and the Cat has 4500 kms... that seemed not too bad considering some run up to 15,000kms around here.

Thanks in advance.

Craig


----------



## Stihl051master (Dec 29, 2008)

One thing I know is that there were some problems with the Wildcat 700s breaking cranks. It was only in certain years and if it's made it this far the crank is probably ok. The fuel injection systems on those are also problematic. I know of 2 right now that have problems with the injectors. One of my ex-girlfriends had one and she never had any problems with hers though, so I guess it just comes down to how well the sled has been maintained. The Yamaha's I have had have been pretty good sleds. Well built and reliable. 

I've owned 25 plus snowmobiles over the past 15 or so years, and one thing I can say is that it WILL break (as a rule on only the coldest, windiest, and snowiest days, and at the exact geographically farthest point on your trip from your truck) so set aside some extra cash for spare parts, get familiar with doing the work yourself so you don't go broke, and avoid riding alone and bring along a tow rope. 

Really watch when buying a used sled. They have a very rough life. Think about it, they are ridden hard in sub-freezing temperatures for a few months a year, then sit unused and unran for the rest of the year. They are constantly exposed to wet conditions, so end up freezing and thawing out every time they are run and then shut down for the night, and are usually ridden in very bumpy and jarry conditions. 

BUT, they are lots of fun - find a good deal on one and feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## gink595 (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's what I know about sleds, they are expensive in every form. The last sled I bought was a 98' Ski-Doo formula III 700 in 1999, It was fast and heavy but it did have reverse!!! I put a bunch of money in it with newer reeds and triple pipes and mufflers and a clutch kit and studs. I don't think you can go wrong with a V-max or any Yamaha, they are usually the most friendliest of the bunch as for trail suspension(if they aren't beat to death already) and reliablity. Yamaha's make nice sleds... I've never been to much of a fan of the newer Artic Cats (95 and up) I used to own a few different older ones and thought they were the bee's knee's until I owned a newer one with newer suspension, but you'll always have that. They are fun but damn, it was expensive to play, I used to travel to northern Michigan and the U.P every year several times way back when because northern Indiana doesn't usaully get much snow. I gues if I were you and from what you described your needs I'd look that Yam over really good they are a nice sled good luck


----------



## Wismer (Dec 29, 2008)

this is a '94 Arctic Cat... so if it is pre-1995 they were better?


----------



## Wismer (Jan 5, 2009)

What about the newer Polaris'? (2004)
There is a nice Polaris Edge trail touring 550 Fan near me. It seems like a nice sled and he is asking a fair price. How are they? Any problems?


----------



## fishercat (Jan 6, 2009)

*i like Yamaha.*

that is what i own.second i'd go with an Arctic Cat.no experience with Ski Doo.i never see one moving on the trail,just parked outside bars and dealers or on trailers.i used to work at a couple dealers who carried Polaris.i wouldn't own a Polaris T shirt.pure junk! from sleds,quads,watercraft.everytime i have ridden with a Polaris owner,we had to lend him parts,work on their machine,or tow them back somewhere.i also know guys that swear by them but i have no idea why.

i lost one '97 Yamaha 700sx in a 70 MPH jump west of Cadillac Michigan at the Limberlost Lodge.flipped her overmultiple times end over end,spliced the kill switch wires together,tossed the speedo ,windshield and headlight in the dumpster and rode till dark.same sled got hit head on near Higgins lake,other sled was toast which was a Yamaha with the old struts,i think it was a 94 vmax 600.i got a small hole in the front belly pan and a broken front bumper and rode the rest of the weekend.i sold that sled when i moved back to Tennessee.i bought another one just like it when i moved here to Connecticut.rode it in the neighbors yard tonight actually. i'm sold on Yamaha.


----------



## Wismer (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been looking at the older Arctic Cats (1995-2000) models like Z440's ZRT 500-700, jags and etc. There seems to be some real good deals on them. Any one have experience with these sleds? I like them cause even though they're older they still look fairly modern.


----------



## clutch25 (Feb 4, 2009)

Out of all the Arctic Cat sleds you have listed, the Z-440 is the only one that MAY be worth what you want. The rest of them are high maint junk. 

Try finding a Yamaha Phazer...mountain light if you can find one (earlier 2 stroke models). My mom has 2 of them and they both have over 4K miles on them and have not had ONE problem with them! The only time they get any maint is when I do it and they are both VERY good sleds. While you can't go beat on them like my ZR...they don't require 5% of the fixing either!

The Polaris 550 would be a good sled for you too...

Like other people have said...sleds lead a very tough life! How long would your truck last driving down the ditch at 80mph fanning the clutch at redline while jumping approaches?


----------



## IndyIan (Feb 10, 2009)

How important is going fast to you? Breaking trails goes better with a longer track but most sleds in Ontario have short tracks... 2 or 3 feet of untracked snow can get a 500lb sled good and stuck. In the last few years boondocking has become popular and trail sleds are coming with longer more aggressive tracks which might be better for you.

Also the more utility type sleds don't get beat to hell in ditches in general. For your first sled you might want to get it used from a reputable dealer. They normally don't take junk as a trade in.

I have a pair of 87 Tundra's which I like but I don't trail ride, just use them for icefishing, and pulling firewood out.
Ian


----------



## Dr. Doom (Feb 13, 2009)

I still ride around on my dads '72 Arctic Cat Puma. It has a 399 Kawasaki and is awesome reliable. Not a smooth ride though. I only get to ride a few hours a year anyways.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been a ski-doo guy as long as i can remember. I have a 2000 MXZ 600 with 8k miles on the original motor, clutch has been rebuilt, as well as new track and rebuilt suspension (does tons of "ditch banging"). Best sled I've even owned. 

Recently been screwing around on a 1990 Arctic cat El Tigre EXT 530, and for its day it was a potent little sled. It has some serious power and floats pretty well over the powder. The suspension just isn't up to par with the newer sleds. So now I plan on swapping in a long travel rear skid to try and smooth the ride out.

For powder a long track with deeper lugs will really help. But those tracks get tore up on the packed trails.


----------

